
Definition of Simple (2011) - neonate
http://www.rebol.com/cgi-bin/blog.r?view=0509
======
Zelphyr
I’m really looking forward to the Red v1.0 release. It is a fork of Rebol that
has a lot of potential. I’ve never seen a language (both Rebol and Red) that
allows you to get so much done so succinctly while still being easy to read.

------
mooreds
I love that the last comment is someone looking for help loading a jpeg.

